# Lindenhall Shipmates



## robs audi (Jan 23, 2008)

im looking for a mate from m.v lindenhall, forget his real name but we all called him WACKER he was in the catering dept. does any body know him, or come accross him in your travels, i think he was from sunderland. thanks rob.


----------

